# Punch Recipes



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Does anyone have some suggestions for a good punch recipe? I'd like something that is going to come out a neon, or at least bright, green. I can always add food coloring to get the desired effect, but the base liquors have to be conducive to color changes <g>

I don't want something that is going to knock people out. Just enough to put the feel-good on. I was leaning toward a tropical punch - melon liqueur, coconut rum, pineapple, etc. Maybe a pina colada type punch, though not frozen.

Part of the problem is that I'm not much of a drinker, so have a hard time looking at punch recipes and knowing whether they'll turn out right - and it would be good to have first-hand accounts of what others have used and found that people like.

I found these recipes that sounded promising, though the first one isn't going to give me the color I want... but, it looks interesting:

Bombay Punch
1 Quart Brandy, 1 Quart Sherry, 4 oz. Maraschino Liqueur, 1 Cup Orange Curacao, 2 Quarts Club Soda, 4 Bottles Champagne

Chill all ingredients. Embed Punch bowl in a larger bowl filled with crushed ice. Mix all ingredients. Do not add ice to this punch. Garnish with fresh fruits. 

Makes about 2 gallons.

*******************

Pina Colada Punch

3 1/2 cups chilled unsweetened pineapple juice, divided
8 ounces chilled cream of coconut
1 1/2 chilled cups rum
1 cup ice cubes

Freeze one cup of the pineapple juice in an ice cube tray at least a day before making the punch. In a large blender combine 1 1/4 cups juice, 4 ounces cream of coconut, 3/4 cup rum, 1/2 cup pineapple ice cubes, and 1/2 cup ice cubes and puree until smooth and frothy. Pour the mixture into a large pitcher or small punch bowl. Place the remaining pineapple juice, cream of coconut, and rum into the blender and mix until smooth. Add to the pitcher or punch bowl along with the remaining pineapple juice cubes and ice cubes. Mix well and serve cold.


Thoughts? Thanks in advance


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Green Slime Sipper

Berries and citrus and magic combine in a sweet and tasty (and colorful) potion.

1 (6-ounce) package Green-flavored gelatin 
3 cups lemonade, chilled 
3 cups lemon-lime carbonated beverage, chilled 
2 cups boiling water 
4 cups cold water 

In a large mixing bowl, combine gelatin and two cups of boiling water; stir until dissolved. Stir in 4 cups of cold water. Cover and chill at least 4 hours. Gelatin will be partially set. 
To serve, stir gelatin with a large spoon, fork, or wire whisk until gelatin is broken into small pieces. Place 1/4 cup of the lemonade in a large, clear glass or plastic tumbler. Add 1/2 cup of the gelatin to the lemonade, then add 1/4 cup of the carbonated beverage. 
Stir slightly and you're ready to slurp some slime. 

Makes 12 servings
_____________________________________________________________


And I am sure can make this Alcoholic by adding Rum or Vodka to it. I am still looking for some more that might help too. I am not sure if this is exactly what you were looking for because its kind of "solid" in a way.

Gonna keep looking for ya. 


"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks so much for that suggestion! That sounds like a good option. I think adding Vodka to it would work super fine.  I wonder if it would be possible to just mix it all in the punch bowl - I want to avoid having to man the 'bar'. It seems like it shouldn't be a problem, but I'm wondering if the jell-o would melt?

I'm thinking of doing two punches so as to offer a choice. I know a lot of people like the fruity and tropical, but it seems just as many people don't particularly care for it. So, the more I thought about the punch, I figured if I was going to do something like f&t, I should offer up an alternative.

The party is next Saturday. Ugh! Um... I mean, yeah! []


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

This looks to be the alcoholic version of the Green Slime Sipper - and they talk about how to make a punch, too. I'm thinking this and the pina colada punch... Thoughts on the potential yumminess?

******

Ectoplasm
Start with;
1 pkg. Lime Jell-O, 1 Cup boiling water & 3/4 Cup Rum, Vodka or Tequila
Dissolve Jell-O in boiling water, Mix in alcohol, Set in freezer.
Just before it gels, whip it with a whisk & let set.

Swamp Water
1/2 oz. Blue Curacao, 1/2 oz. Peach Schnapps, Splash each of; Orange & Pineapple Juice
Shake over ice & Strain into cocktail glass.

Spoon Ectoplasm carefully into glass. It will float, giving an eerie effect.

Garnish Ideas
Raisins, Red Grapes, Maraschino Cherries stuffed with Raisins, or Gummy Worms

Punch
Increase amounts to fill punch bowl & add a can or two of Citrus Soda (like Mountain Dew or Wink). Keep cold until ready to serve, Spoon in EctopColasm just before serving & Garnish Punch bowl with Gummy Worms.

*****

Hmmm... I guess you'd really have to play with this to figure out the proportions - like I mentioned earlier, I don't want to knock anyone out! lol


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

Last year we made a "punch" from orange hawaiian punch, a couple of fruit frozen bacardi mixers and add rum or vodka. Put in as much alcohol as you like. Our fountain of youth kept it well mixed all night. The orange tasted great, the fruit hawaiian punch has a sweeter taste.

_________________________

Vampires, Mummies and the Holy Ghost- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

Midori is a bright green melon flavored liquor. How about a midori punch?
(ive made this with fruit added...yummy) 

2 cups of Midori 
1 bottle of Sparkling Wine 
Pineapple Juice (Unsweetened) 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
You'll poke your eye out


----------



## Spiderella (Jun 17, 2004)

How about any Punch Recipes for kids?


----------



## Rowekontry (Jun 10, 2004)

Toxic Punch</u>
4 liters chilled green lemon-lime soda
24 ounces orange juice concentrate
2 packets blue Kool-Aid
Green food coloring (optional)

Mix together the soda, orange juice concentrate, and Kool-Aid. Add green coloring if desired. Serve in chilled glasses. 

Makes 10 servings.


I am the monster that breathing men want to kill. I am Dracula! [image]http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/10033/vamp1-10.gif[/image]
http://home.bellsouth.net/p/PWP-Rowekontry


----------



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

Toxic Waste Punch

What's really cool about this punch is that the tonic water makes it UV reactive so it will glow under a black light. Leave out vodka for a family friendly version


1/2 Gal Tropical Blue Kool-Aide
1 Qt Pine-apple Juice
1 Qt Tonic Water
5th of Vodka


----------



## Rowekontry (Jun 10, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Spiderella_
> 
> How about any Punch Recipes for kids?


*Blood Bath Punch</u>*
64 ounces cran-rasberry cocktail
4 cups apple juice
4 cups vanilla ice cream

Mix together the cran-rasberry cocktail and apple juice and chill. Pour into a punch bowl or other serving container. Scoop vanilla ice cream into the punch and serve immediately.


*Spooky Punch*</u>
8 cups orange juice
4 cups apple cider
6 ounces frozen peach juice concentrate (undiluted and still frozen)
green food coloring
3 cups rainbow sherbet

Mix together the orange juice and apple cider. Add the frozen peach concentrate and swirl in green food coloring to turn the mixture into a murky black color. Add the rainbow sherbet and serve immediately.




I am the monster that breathing men want to kill. I am Dracula! [image]http://halloweengallery.com/albums/userpics/10033/vamp1-10.gif[/image]
http://home.bellsouth.net/p/PWP-Rowekontry


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:How about any Punch Recipes for kids?


I go real stupid simple on this, since I usually have to make it about 3 times.....Hawiiaan Punch (any flavor) and SPRITE....



<center>"You sick f***s, you've seen one too many movies." *-Sidney *
"Now Sid, dont you blame it one the movies. Movies don't make psycho's, movies make psycho's a little more creative." *-Billy *</center>


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's a very tasty, quick and easy punch recipe we always use. I know nothing about liquors, but you could probably spice it up fairly easily. 

Pour chilled ginger ale into the bowl.
Scoop small chunks of sherbert ice cream into the ginger ale. (about a half gallon to 2 liters of ale)
You're done. 
The sherbert will froth up into a wild looking foam. You can use green sherbert and call it toxic waste. Or use all the colors from a carton of rainbow sherbert to get an icky grey color.

A full moon boat ride amidst the eerie beauty of the black swamp. That's why I do it...


----------

